# Hobgoblin



## everythingsucks (13/3/07)

I've got an english mate and he rates it as his favourite beer. What's it like? He wasn't very descriptive.


----------



## altstart (13/3/07)

Nectar
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Screwtop (13/3/07)

A Favorite of mine


----------



## mika (14/3/07)

Maybe google it. I know there's a 'Hobgoblin' website somewhere. They do darker beers, proper english ales and that kinda thing.
Maybe try looking at 'Ratebeer.com' somtimes they have good descriptions of the style of beer and how it tastes.


----------



## geoffi (14/3/07)

I had a bottle a couple of months ago. It had "bits" floating in it!!!

And it tasted fantastic.


----------



## major (14/3/07)

They have some of the best labels going around to. Especially Circlemaster and Black Witch.

The Wychwood site is here


----------



## Steve (14/3/07)

I have a Hobgoblin clone on tap at the moment....bloody beautiful.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (14/3/07)

One of my long time favourite beers and I have a hobgoblin inspired brew close to FG that is based on the recipe in Beer Captured. With trepidation I used 1187 and have been very impressed with the malt/hop balance but getting the beer to ferment down the last few points is becoming frustrating.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/3/07)

Steve said:


> I have a Hobgoblin clone on tap at the moment....bloody beautiful.
> Cheers
> Steve



Any chance you could post a recipe?


----------



## kook (14/3/07)

I've got to be honest and go against the grain here. On cask it's a perfectly acceptable strong bitter. The bottle is just boring to me though. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying theres anything wrong with it, just not that theres a lot right with it either. Far too overcarbonated, attenuated and sweet.

I tend to find that with the majority of bottled british beers though. They just lack the character of their cask counterparts. Some exceptions though are Gales beers, some Harvey's brews, Iceni (Men Of Norfolk) and a few Woodfordes beers.

edit: It should be noted that Wychwood do produce pretty cool labels though (and t-shirts).


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/3/07)

i have this in my pro mash, will be brewed either this weekend or next along with TL's kilkenny

Strong Dark Ale - Hobgoblin

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.60
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.69
Anticipated SRM: 16.2
Anticipated IBU: 34.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 25.81 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.52 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.3 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
4.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.5 0.25 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
0.9 0.05 kg. Black Patent Malt America 1.028 525
0.9 0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 15.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 16.5 60 min.
5.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 1.3 20 min.
5.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 1.4 20 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 5.25 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1028 London Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.60
Water Qts: 13.93 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 13.18 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.35 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 77 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 30


Total Mash Volume L: 16.92 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



after looking at that would it be worth changeing the JWM ale malt to marris otter?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/3/07)

i have this in my pro mash, will be brewed either this weekend or next along with TL's kilkenny

Strong Dark Ale - Hobgoblin

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.60
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.69
Anticipated SRM: 16.2
Anticipated IBU: 34.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 25.81 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.52 Plato



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.3 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
4.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.5 0.25 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
0.9 0.05 kg. Black Patent Malt America 1.028 525
0.9 0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 15.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 16.5 60 min.
5.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 1.3 20 min.
5.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25  1.4 20 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 5.25 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1028 London Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step


Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 77 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 30




after looking at that would it be worth changeing the JWM ale malt to marris otter?


----------



## Steve (14/3/07)

peas n corn....ill post it tonight when I get home. But looking at DFts recipe its almost the same except I used EK Goldings instead of Styrian. Its a top drop....but I wouldnt call it a strong ale, just a nice clean English Ale.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## deebee (14/3/07)

Drink this fresh and it's wonderful. Don't even bother if the bottle is close to or past its use by date. I have drunk bottles of this that would deserve its rating as one of my favourite hoppy English ales. Other bottles have been underwhelming or worse.


----------



## Steve (14/3/07)

Peas n corn:

5kg Maris Otter
170g Crystal 55 L
30g Chocolate malt
30g Roasted malt (black patent)

57g Fuggles @ 60 mins (4.0%)
24g EKG @ 15 mins (5.00%)
20g EHG @ 1 mins

1 Whirlfloc...and US 56

Mashed @ 67
SG was 1054
FG was 1012

6 days primary, 2 days secondary, then dropped to 0 degrees, added polyclar and straight into keg.

bloody beautiful
Cheers
Steve


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/3/07)

Cheers for that!


----------



## mika (16/3/07)

Just found Hobgoblin here in Perth, Bucks Off Liquor, High Road Riverton. Use by date in the 7 month of this year, so hope it's a good thing. They've also got Fiddlers Elbow.


----------

